# UK street lighting



## Juhanson (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you for the good question, Kevin.
By the way, there is the convenient MeteorCalc software for designing the electrical part of street lighting. A version for UK is also available.

The MeteorCalc is a CAD plugin for electrical calculations and drawing diagrams of street lighting networks. It works in AutoCAD® BricsCAD® and GstarCAD.

The software fully automates all electrotechnical calculations (load currents, short-circuit currents, voltage losses) in street lighting feeders with an unbalanced load, computations of BOM and drawing of electrical schemes of street-lighting feeders. I can give a link if it's interesting.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Juhanson said:


> Thank you for the good question, Kevin.
> By the way, there is the convenient MeteorCalc software for designing the electrical part of street lighting. A version for UK is also available.
> 
> The MeteorCalc is a CAD plugin for electrical calculations and drawing diagrams of street lighting networks. It works in AutoCAD® BricsCAD® and GstarCAD.
> ...


I'm not OP. Something trippy happened and OP's post disappeared making me the new OP lol


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Good question. Are you in the UK? Just look out the window if you are.


Are you talking to yourself again Kev ??? How those plants doing


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Are you talking to yourself again Kev ??? How those plants doing











Here's what was originally posted before OP was banned.

As far as the plant, it's doing great. I've been reducing the lighting schedule to get it to start flowering.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Well that's even wierderer. Your post makes it look like tonino2424 asked the question, but Juhanson replied as if you asked a question about street lighting calcs?

If only you were a mod.......


----------

